
Tales of a Terrible Web Gig - Entry # 1 - saurabh
http://kevinvance.me/2012/11/02/tales-of-a-terrible-web-gig-entry-1/
======
kevinvance
Some conversation going on about it here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/12lr1v/freelance...](http://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/12lr1v/freelancer_sites_good_or_bad_for_our_industry/)

